# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#246 - Katsulas-Microchip, Χαλκίδα

## katsulas-microchip

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Σας ανακοινώνω πως μετά και από συν/ση και με τον PIT θα στήσουμε ένα κόμβο στο κτήριο της Microchip με έξοδα της εταιρίας.Έχουν γίνει οι παραγγελίες για όλα σχεδόν τα πράγματα και ξεκίνησα να παραλαμβάνω. Σύντομα θα σηκώσω και φωτογραφίες με το οπτικό πεδίο του σημείου. Σύντομα νέα...

----------


## PIT

Αντε καλη αρχη Γιωργο!!  ::

----------


## commando

Καλη τυχη παιδια ευχομαι να γινει τουμπανο ο κομβος ωστε να κρατηθει ψηλα και το ιστορικο ονομα της εταιρειας απο την οποια ξεκινησα.Μακαρι ναμαστε κοντα να βοηθησω πιο αμεσα.

----------


## θανάσης

Καλή αρχή και καλές συνδέσεις

----------


## liousis

Καλή αρχή Γιώργη!!!
Δυστυχώς εχθές δεν μπόρεσα να έρθω για να τα πούμε από κοντά...  ::  
Ενοείται πως ότι χρειαστείς βάλε μια φωνή...  ::

----------


## socrates

Τώρα την πάτησες ....  ::  
Θα κολλήσεις όπως και οι υπόλοιποι!  ::

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά για όλα.Θέλω το τηλέφωνο αυτου που εχει τα πιατα για να κάνω παραγγελία.

----------


## katsulas-microchip

OK. Το βρήκα.

Πανηλεκτρονική
Σκρα 39
ΚΑΛΛΙΘΕΑ

210 9565298

----------


## sv1bjr

Και επειδή ένα χελιδόνι δεν φέρνει τη Ανοιξη, περιμένουμε και άλλες γειτονικές περιοχές να μιμηθούν το παράδειγμα της Χαλκίδας ώστε τα άνθη του ασύρματου δικτύου να ανοίξουν παντού....

Αναμένουμε...

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Δημοσίευση για τον κόμβο στο κεντρικό Website της Microchip...

http://www.microchip.gr/

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Ξεκίνησα να παραλαμβάνω πολλά πράγματα. 

Εχω παραλάβει

- CM9 Cards
- CF-IDE Adapter
- CF Card 128MB
- Κουτί για το ταρατσοPC
- Γωνίες για τον εξαερισμό
- Κονεκτορες N type αρσενικους 

To Πρωϊ παραλαμβάνω λογικά

- 3 τεμαχια 80αρια πιατα gilberdini
- τετραπλός adapter miniPCI σε PCI
- pigtails θυληκα

Μέχρι το τέλος της εβδομάδας θα έχω μαζέψει και τα υπόλοιπα για να αρχίσουμε

Τώρα σχετικά με τα Specs του ταρατσοPC, και επειδή θα είναι της εταιρίας, έκανα ένα Ψαχτίρι στα stock και τελικά θα έχει

- Motherboard DFI Lanparty
- CPU AMD Opteron Socket 939 ( 3.0GHz αν θυμάμαι καλά
- Memory 1024MB ( 2x512 Geil)

Μη ρωτήσετε αν στήνω κανονικό server ή ταρατσοPC - ΤαρατσοPC θα είναι. Απλά αυτά βρήκα μπροστά μου  ::   ::   ::

----------


## PIT

Τα specs ειναι περιτα Γιωργο. Μνημη 512 και πολυ ειναι, και αν βρεις και μικροτερο επεξεργαστη βαλε μικροτερο.

----------


## katsulas-microchip

> Τα specs ειναι περιτα Γιωργο. Μνημη 512 και πολυ ειναι, και αν βρεις και μικροτερο επεξεργαστη βαλε μικροτερο.


E? Αυτά βρήκα μπροστά μου...

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Ερώτηση...

Για Omni σε τι ισχύ να πάρω?

----------


## socrates

Στον επεξεργαστή αν θέλεις μπορείς να κάνεις downclock
Για omni θα σου πρότεινα μία μεταξύ 8dbi - 12dbi εξαρτάται που βρίσκονται τα πιθανά σημεία σύνδεσης (σίγουρα μην πάρεις μεγαλύτερη).
Βέβαια στην αγορά που έκανα πρόσφατα ενώ ήμουν έτοιμος να πάρω 12dbi omni επέλεξα την 8dbi παρότι είχαν ίδια τιμή. Ο λόγος ήταν καθαρά η ποιότητα κατασκευής. Επισημάνω ότι η ισχύ της κάρτας στην κεραία ειδικά για omni πρέπει να είναι όσο το δυνατών πιο χαμηλή (ακόμα περισσότερο επειδή μιλάμε για μια αστική περιοχή όπως η Xαλκίδα).

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Παρέλαβα πιάτα, pigtails,τετραπλός adapter miniPCI σε PCI και περιμένω

Καλώδιο MRC400 και μια Omni DLink 8dB που μόλις παράγγειλα. 

Pit --> Θέλω να με ενημερώσεις τι γίνεται με τα feederακια από το παλικάρι που τα φτιάχνει. Πότε νομίζεις ότι θα μπορέσουμε (να έχεις και εσύ χρόνο βέβαια) για να στήσουμε το ταρατσοPC.

----------


## θανάσης

> Καλώδιο MRC400


  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JB172

[quote=θανάσης][quote="katsulas-microchip":flvljmfe]
Καλώδιο MRC400 [/quote]
 ::   ::   :: [/quote:flvljmfe]
Draka MRC-400 coaxial cable, 50 Ohm (PE)
[url="http://www.atel.com.pl/produkt.php?hash=06121&dispLang=EN#produkt"]http://www.atel.com.pl/produkt.php?hash ... EN#produkt[/url]

και εδώ έχει σύγκριση απωλειών σε σχέση με άλλα καλώδια, μεταξύ αυτών τα Times LMR-400 και Andrew CNT-400
http://www.interprojekt.com.pl/draka-ho ... p-120.html

----------


## θανάσης

Πολλή δυνατό 35.2db/100m

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Θανάση ετοιμάσου...

Κυριακή έχουμε τρελές κατασκευές
Το πρωί θα πάω να πάρω τα τελευταία πράγματα που είπαμε και....

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Παρέλαβα καί τα τελευταία είδη ( Omni και καλώδιο MRC400)

We R Ready ! ! !

----------


## commando

καλα ρε απο Πολωνια θα παρετε καλωδιο?  ::   ::

----------


## katsulas-microchip

> καλα ρε απο Πολωνια θα παρετε καλωδιο?


Απο Κουρδιστάν εάν χρειαστεί  ::   ::   ::

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Παρακάτω σας παρουσιάζω τις φωτογραφίες με την οπτική επαφή του κόμβου.

Πιστεύω πως μεγάλη δουλειά θα κάνει η Omni λόγο του πυκνοκατοικιμένου χώρου.

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Ξεκίνησα το δέσιμο του ΤαρατσοPC...

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Οι πρώτες φωτογραφίες από το δέσιμο...

















και έδωσε έξοδο...

----------


## PIT

Ωραιος ο μικρος!!!  ::  
Γιωργο δεν βλεπω να σου αναγνωρισε την cf ομως  ::  Εκτως και αν δεν την ειχες πανω.

----------


## JB172

> Ωραιος ο μικρος!!!  
> Γιωργο δεν βλεπω να σου αναγνωρισε την cf ομως  Εκτως και αν δεν την ειχες πανω.


Μάλλον δεν είχε βάλει την τροφοδοσία στην cf. Ετσι δείχνει στη φωτό τουλάχιστον.

----------


## antonisk7

πάιδες το qtec δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα να επιζήσει στην ταράτσα - εμένα προσωπικά μου έχουν σκάσει 2 , και σε συζήτηση με valis... έχει δει πολλά καμμένα από αυτά..

καλό στήσιμο !

----------


## katsulas-microchip

> Ωραιος ο μικρος!!!  
> Γιώργο δεν βλέπω να σου αναγνώρισε την cf ομως  Εκτός και αν δεν την είχες πάνω.


Δεν είχα το ρεύμα πάνω. Μετά το θυμήθηκα πως ήθελε και ρεύμα. Παιδιά το θέμα της τροφοδοσίας είναι πολύ βαρύ κομμάτι. Το τροφοδοτικό αν είναι να αντέξει θα αντέξει.

----------


## PIT

Αντωνη και εγω στο δικο μου qtec εχω και παιζει ασταματητα εδω και 1,5 χρονο. Δεν με εχει απογοητευσει μεχρι τωρα.  ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

Ήμαρτον ρε σεις, μέχρι και η γιαγιά μου το ξέρει ότι τα Q-Tec είναι μάπα  :: 

Έχει καεί κοσμάκης και κοσμάκης από δαύτα, και δεν μιλάμε μόνο για ταράτσα... ακούστε και τον Valis που είναι ειδικός.  :: 

@katsulas
Πολύ τούμπανο το ταρατσο-pc, DFI LanParty  ::   ::

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Να σας πω κατι...

Οταν κατι πουλάει 100 κομματια και τα 5 βγαλουν πρόβλημα είναι 5% βλαβη.

Όταν στα 10 βγαλει πρόβλημα το 1 είναι 10% βλαβη.
Με τα τροφοδοτικα δεν σώζεσαι. Και τι να βάλεις για ταρατσοPC? Coolermaster ή Thermaltake. Αν πάθει κάτι το αλλάζουμε. Είναι μια φτηνή και καλή λύση. Εγώ πάντως σ'ένα PC στο σπίτι έχω ένα QTEC 550 και το έχω σκίσει εδώ και 4 χρόνια και δεν έχει κάνει κιχ. Και είναι και φουλαρισμένο. 
Πάντως μη μου βάζεις ιδέες γιατι δεν το έχω πολύ να βάλω κανα 1000W Coolermaster

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Να σας πω κατι...
> 
> Οταν κατι πουλάει 100 κομματια και τα 5 βγαλουν πρόβλημα είναι 5% βλαβη.
> 
> Όταν στα 10 βγαλει πρόβλημα το 1 είναι 10% βλαβη.


Ρώτα και κανέναν που περνάνε πολλά τροφοδοτικά απ' τα χέρια του για επισκευή ποιό είναι το ποσοστό των Q-Tec...




> Με τα τροφοδοτικα δεν σώζεσαι.


Σώζεσαι, αρκεί να κάνεις σωστή επιλογή. Και σώζεσαι διπλά άμα έχεις και regulator/UPS από πίσω.




> Και τι να βάλεις για ταρατσοPC? Coolermaster ή Thermaltake.


Δεν υπάρχουν μόνο 2 μάρκες...




> Αν πάθει κάτι το αλλάζουμε.
> Είναι μια φτηνή και καλή λύση.


Το αλλάζεις και είναι «φτηνό και καλό», αρκεί να μην χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις και mobo, cpu, ram, hdd, γιατί μετά μόνο «φτηνό και καλό» δεν θα αποδειχτεί σαν *σύνολο επένδυσης*.  :: 




> Εγώ πάντως σ'ένα PC στο σπίτι έχω ένα QTEC 550 και το έχω σκίσει εδώ και 4 χρόνια και δεν έχει κάνει κιχ. Και είναι και φουλαρισμένο.


Κι αν σου κάτσει; Joker  :: 




> Πάντως μη μου βάζεις ιδέες γιατι δεν το έχω πολύ να βάλω κανα 1000W Coolermaster


Βρε μανία να πηγαίνεις σε overkill λύσεις!  :: 
Δεν σου είπε κανένας να βάλεις LanParty ή 1000W PSU ή Quad-Core για router.  :: 
Καλό PSU δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πολλά Watts... άσε που σε idle/χαμηλά φορτία καίνε παραπάνω αυτά...

----------


## Valis

> Να σας πω κατι...
> Οταν κατι πουλάει 100 κομματια και τα 5 βγαλουν πρόβλημα είναι 5% βλαβη.
> Όταν στα 10 βγαλει πρόβλημα το 1 είναι 10% βλαβη.





> Ρώτα και κανέναν που περνάνε πολλά τροφοδοτικά απ' τα χέρια του για επισκευή ποιό είναι το ποσοστό των Q-Tec...


Δεν έχω ακριβή αριθμό των πωλήσεων και επιστροφών των q-tec. Αυτό που έχω μια άποψη είναι ότι όταν ένα τροφοδοτικό έχει και κακό σχέδιο και κακό υλικό είναι ακατάλληλο για χρήση γενικά (πόσο μάλλον σε τέτοιο περιβάλλον).

Για να σηκώσουν τα χέρια εδώ μέσα όσοι τους χάλασε το τροφοδοτικό και τα πήρε όλα μαζί του... Ε;;;; δεν βλέπω χέρια, να αρχίσω να δείχνω μήπως;  :: 




> Και τι να βάλεις για ταρατσοPC? Coolermaster ή Thermaltake.


Θα βάλεις κάτι που για ένα δεδομένο χρονικό ορίζοντα θα το αφήσεις και θα είσαι σίγοθρος ότι δεν είναι timebomb. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι τέτοια τροφοδοτικά θέλουν επιθεώρηση ή και αλλαγή κάθε χρόνο. Safety first!!!

Δηλαδή όταν έχεις το coolermaster ή το thermaltake στο pc σου κάτω και leechareis κάργα και σου μείνει το κάθε q-tec στο χέρι πως θα σου φανεί; Για να κάνουμε και λίγο ακόμα διαφήμηση υπάρχουν και κάποια chieftec και κάποια HEC φτάνει να ξέρεις τι πέρνεις και για ποιό λόγο.




> Εγώ πάντως σ'ένα PC στο σπίτι έχω ένα QTEC 550 και το έχω σκίσει εδώ και 4 χρόνια και δεν έχει κάνει κιχ. Και είναι και φουλαρισμένο.


Δεν έχει περάσει από τα χέρια μου q-tec 550 από όσο θυμάμαι αλλά δεδομένου του κακού ιστορικού της εταιρίας δεν το ανοίγεις λίγο να το δούμε πως είναι από μέσα; Δεν είναι σε εγγύηση έτσι και αλλιώς  :: 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katsulas-microchip
> 
> Πάντως μη μου βάζεις ιδέες γιατι δεν το έχω πολύ να βάλω κανα 1000W Coolermaster
> 
> 
> Βρε μανία να πηγαίνεις σε overkill λύσεις! 
> Δεν σου είπε κανένας να βάλεις LanParty ή 1000W PSU ή Quad-Core για router. 
> Καλό PSU δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα πολλά Watts... άσε που σε idle/χαμηλά φορτία καίνε παραπάνω αυτά...


Τί να πούμε και εμείς με το 150Watt max τροφοδοτικά μας στα router! Αυτό το μηχανημα που έχεις βάλει είναι ακατάλληλο για router από πολλές απόψεις...

Φιλικά,
Χρήστος

----------


## katsulas-microchip

Μμμμ. Δεν είχα κάτι πιο light. Να σου πω και κάτι. Και εγώ επαγγελματίας είμαι και ξέρω. Αν μου λες ότι δεν έχει περάσει από το χέρι σου 550W ok...

----------


## NetTraptor

Opteron με στουρναρ στοκ λαν παρτ, βαλου ραμ, φοτο φλάση, κιουτεκ και τα μπρεινς στα κγκελα να ουμ.... χτιπ και συ κανα φρούτ? Κρηκτικόοοοοο  ::

----------


## Valis

> ... Και εγώ επαγγελματίας είμαι και ξέρω ....


Μόνο που έχουμε διαφορετικά επαγγέλματα  ::

----------


## katsulas-microchip

OK. Δεν θέλω να έρθω σε αντιπαράθεση. Χωρίς να ξέρω το τι δουλειά κάνεις. Σύμφωνα Thermaltake, tagan και coolermaster κορυφες. Τώρα σε ταρατσοPC τι να βάλω. Τη μία λέμε να μην πάμε σε Overkill λύσεις και την άλλη ...

Το θέμα είναι απλό. Μπαινει το Qtek και αν χαλάσε-χάλασε. Το αλλάζουμε.

----------


## socrates

Δεν τίθεται θέμα...

Ο Χρήστος (Vallis) έχει πολύ καλές γνώσεις σε ηλεκτρονικά (σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο) οπότε η άποψή του - συμβουλή, έχει κάποια βαρύτητα για εμάς τους υπόλοιπους. Από την άλλη ο χρόνος μόνο μπορεί να δείξει αν είναι σωστή ή όχι η επιλογή του συγκεκριμένου τροφοδοτικού. Σίγουρα το αποτέλεσμα αφορά κυρίως τον κομβούχο που θα θέλει πρώτος από όλους να προστατεύσει τον εξοπλισμό του και σε δεύτερη φάση κάποιον από εμάς που θα θέλουμε να επιλέξουμε κάποιο αξιόπιστο τροφοδοτικό. Ένα από τα καλά της κοινότητας είναι ότι δοκιμάζουμε εξοπλισμό σε ειδικές συνθήκες (ζέστη, κρύο, υγρασία) και μαθαίνουμε από τις δοκιμές μας μεταφέροντας τις εμπειρίες μας στους υπόλοιπους.

----------

